# Easy way to Black out Chrome trim on fog lights



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice turn-out! I may consider this, I just blacked out my front and rear bowties, and really like it. Now, I want to black out ALL the chrome on the car. And I think I may plasti-dip it all so I can remove it if I don't like the turn-out. 

Good idea sir, looks great


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Nice turn-out! I may consider this, I just blacked out my front and rear bowties, and really like it. Now, I want to black out ALL the chrome on the car. And I think I may plasti-dip it all so I can remove it if I don't like the turn-out.
> 
> Good idea sir, looks great


Thanks! Yeah check out my other thread, I have my whole front blacked out! No chrome


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks great. now in your other thread with your tailights. You could have used plasti dip on your tails that way if you screw up or get a ticket you can just peal it off!.

Just a little food for thought. check out the plasti dip site for more info. I dont have the site off the top of my head


Oh and i hope you used plasti dip clear coat on the paint, i was reading somthing about the effects regular clear coat has on the rubber of the plasti dip!


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Hatje said:


> looks great. now in your other thread with your tailights. You could have used plasti dip on your tails that way if you screw up or get a ticket you can just peal it off!.
> 
> Just a little food for thought. check out the plasti dip site for more info. I dont have the site off the top of my head
> 
> ...


Yeah haha well i guess i learned from my mistakes, im fine with the tint on my lights but i will probably polish them to get them a little shinier. And yes i used plasti dip clear coat, i use that on everything i plasti dip


----------

